
How many people are you currently focused on? - julienreszka
I&#x27;m wondering whether there is a number of people you can focus you attention on, or care about at the same time.<p>Is it true ? Do you have a number of people you care about currently does this number fluctuate a lot ?
======
gt2
4

------
billconan
less than 5

